# Anyone ever used these?



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm considering using these for a small BBQ patio. Has anyone ever used these, and if so, how well do they hold up?

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/home/improvements/85825-cobblestone-mold.html

5' x 6' patio w/ a 5' x ? walkway leading to it.

California, with no freezes and very little rain.

Sideline - any as-inexpensive alternatives would be appreciated.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Interesting process. I'm interested in what the experts have to say as well.

Shamus


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Seems like a lot of work to replace something you could buy already made for about $3.00.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

My 75 year old grandmother used these molds successfully to make a walkway in her garden. If she can do it, it must be easy.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

How the hell does your 75 yo grandmother handle a 60# bag of concrete???


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

You are basically just creating a bunch of concrete stepping stones, so how well they last without cracking is dependent on how solid a base you prepare for them. I have toyed with those molds, but honestly was never very happy with the results. It always looked home made, and I could never keep a consistent color when using a dye mix. I did use them once to "stamp" poured concrete, and was happier with that. Unless you have a compacted stone base under the pieces, the grout lines that look so pretty in the brochures will quickly crack and fall out. Have you looked at the concrete pavers available in a myriad of shapes and colors at the big boxes? The basic styles are really not very expensive.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Grandmama does DIY like everyone else, one step at a time. Her steps are just shorter than mine. And her projects take even longer than mine!
Step One: Grandmama gets the guy at the store to put the concrete into her trunk.
Step Two: Grandmama uses a pail to transfer enough concrete to make one section from the car to the site - this takes several trips.
Step Three: Grandmama mixes concrete by hand in wheelbarrow.
Step Four: Grandmama uses her gardening trowel to transfer mixed concrete into mold one scoop at a time.

She's 80 now and still likes to mow her own lawn - she does it one 'strip' at a time.


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

Troubleseeker - I planned on a crushed stone base that I will compact. Same base if I were to use regular pavers, or concrete slab. I just haven't found any paver designs that won't make it look too plain-old-patio like.


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

Just excavated the area so I'm hoping to have an update next week, after I get the base down and start pouring the molds.


----------



## tweedg (Sep 30, 2007)

I was looking at the same thing. Then I figured out that it was cheaper to do pavers. I also had a hard time finding the right ones. Home depot has some called Portage stone that I found were the best for a random design. I have been doing my 20X20 patio for about a week now, looking good!


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

Put in the base rock and compacted it in layers. A total of 24 cubic feet for an area approximately 5.5X6.5 feet. 

I think it should be strong enough to hold the barbeque grill once the concrete is down...............


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

*Progress and pics!*

I poured some of these today. :thumbup: You'll notice from the pics, that I'm not quite done.  Here is the results so far:


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

On the edge where you will be continuing to mold, clean away all of the excess before it hardens. Expect no more than what you have, that is, you are pouring in place multiple small pavers. Weeds will grow between them and they will move independantly, but overall it is an decent way to do it. but it is a hell of a lot more work than just using concrete pavers, as well as about the same cost or less.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

my neighbors did this then stained the concrete so each one or stone looks a bit different it make it look real natural


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

I ordered stain today to get a more natural effect.


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's a little more progress. I got started making a walkway to the patio, once I was done pouring the patio stones.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I have one of those molds with a slightly different pattern. I used it for paths around my raised beds and paths across the yard of my old house. I removed just enough soil to get them fairly flush with the turf, and then used dirt with grass seed as grout. I could mow over them with no problem, and and we really liked the look with the grass growing between.

Gonna do it this house, one of these days...


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's a little update:

I put the BBQ on to see how it was coming along. Now I'm ready for stain, grout, and landscape.


----------



## healeypd (May 11, 2009)

Hey - any update on your project? How did the staining process go? How are the blocks holding up? What type of concrete did you use? 

I just ordered a different walkmaker mold to put in a slightly larger patio. I don't think the mold is curve at the top like the pavers you used, so I'm hoping it will hold up a bit better with a table and chairs on it. 

I'm not sure where all the feedback on pavers being as inexpensive if not cheaper than using these molds - from the pricing I did, its not even close.

Any information out there would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

The stones are holding up great! I never got to staining them, as they aren't stark-white like a sidewalk, but I finished landscaping around them. I will upload a picture ASAP. I used the bag mix from Home Depot and it seems like I saved a lot compared to buying pavers. I still have the stain, but as you will see from pics, the bare concrete color seems to work for me. I couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## grandma28 (May 28, 2009)

*Looking good!!*

I am new to this mb, but like what you have done. Thanks for the step-by-step pictures. Helps us to visualize the process. This is something I have considered doing. I keep bringing in more rocks to my landscaping to which my husband replies..."for years we carried off the rocks from our property, and now you are bringing them back!" Of course, this time I am bringing "pretty" rocks back in.

Leah...appreciated you humor in your post. Your Grandmother sounds like my mother. If I had half of her energy...LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## healeypd (May 11, 2009)

*Results*

Here are some pictures from the patio - rough dimensions were 20' by 10'. We used the european block WalkMaker mold and rented an electric cement mixer for the weekend, which was well worth the $90. Filling the mold 50+ times was a lot of work, but we were very happy with the results. The concrete is almost fully cured and we are going to applying an etching stain and then seal. We only needed about 48 bags for 55 of the 24" molds, so buy a little on the light end to avoid reloading and returning extra bags. The top picture with the table is the post-grouting picture with the topping mix.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The only problem is that the sqare mold sections stand out no matter what you do to turn then and confuse people.

Individual batches always lead to color variations that bring out the mold patterns.

Dick


----------



## healeypd (May 11, 2009)

Actually, most people who have seen it and did not really notice the squares at first, particularly once it was "grouted". Once you point it out, its not hard to see, but hardly takes away from it. Also, if you look at the top picture, there aren't really color variations that jump out at you (except for the last row that got caught in a brief squall that we had not anticipated).


----------

